# Lump/Bump in mouth!! Please help!



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It very well could be a little injury from chewing on a stick, perhaps even a little piece of it embedded in the mouth. I would watch it really close for a few days and it it gets larger or seems to be aggrivating him, i would get him to the vet. Also if it doesn't start to godown any.

Very good thoughts coming your way for your little guy. I tell you, the things thee puppies chew on---and in our case, our almost 10 year ld still likes to chew onstuff she shouldn't


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank yopu so much! I could hardly skeep last night I've been worrying so much. I made a vet appt.for Thurs so we will see. He is acting like the happy, goofy boy he is so I'M just praying it is nothing. Thanks again for your positive thoughts!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I swear I commented on this...like, I think I did! Most often it's nothing - especially at that age, but for sure, it's worth a vet look see. I hope everything turns out okay at the vets Thursday!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im not a vet and dont play one on TV, but from your description it sounds like the bump that is where the hard palate begins....
HOWEVER... I am a BIG believer in 'trust your gut' - if you are worried have it checked out.
(all of mine have it)


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

momtoMax said:


> I swear I commented on this...like, I think I did! Most often it's nothing - especially at that age, but for sure, it's worth a vet look see. I hope everything turns out okay at the vets Thursday!!


Yes, I think you did. I actually posted it in the Main Discussion thread first, then realized that probably isn't the right place and posted here. Thanks so much for your feedback. 

Liberty, all of your goldens have the bump? It might be what you are talking about... I'm going to feel really stupid at the vet tomorrow if it is:doh:. He already thinks I'm a crazy paranoid doggie mama. I have never noticed it before and totally freaked out. I'm hoping it is normal, but I'd rather be safe than sorry. Please say a prayer for my baby boy.


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, I feel kind of stupid... The bump in Hudsen's mouth was just the little bump that all dogs have on their palate. I have never noticed that before! I'm feeling really relieved. My vet was glad I came to have it checked and said it is better to be safe than sorry. He didn't charge me!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad it turned out to be nothing. You must be so relieved.


----------

